# // ORT: NEW! Dorbritz Designs 'shorty' D-Cups are here!



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Fresh off the welding table from Texas, we're pleased to announce the release of the new Dorbritz Designs 'SHORTY' D-Cups! These D-Cups were designed for cars that don't have deep pocket rear control arms, such as: Mk6 Golf/Jetta, B6 Audi A4 and B5/5.5 Passat (FWD). These D-Cups are 1.5" shorter than the original D-Cups and are still hand crafted by Drew himself. 

Check them out here! 

drop // drag // destroy.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought these don't work for the MK5/MK6 Golf/GTI since they have the deep pocket RCA's..


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

would MKIV people be able to use these instead of cutting down the regular ones for the extra lows? I know someone will have that question.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I thought these don't work for the MK5/MK6 Golf/GTI since they have the deep pocket RCA's..


 The new shorty cups were designed for the solid rear beam Mk6's which do not have deep pocket RCA's. The best bag to pair with this is the AH2 with a nice short fitting. If you use the Slam Bags, you'll need to do a little more fabbing to make the fitting work just right. :thumbup::beer: 



Niagara_V_Dub said:


> would MKIV people be able to use these instead of cutting down the regular ones for the extra lows? I know someone will have that question.


 Eh, that's really debatable. They were designed more for the Mk6/B6 A4/B5/5.5 Passat FWD which have the shallow RCA.


----------



## cflrabbit (Nov 4, 2009)

Bump. Could the top part of these (Shortys) be run with the bottom part of the regular cups? (On a MKV). I'm looking go lower and want to avoid trimming the original top cups if possible. If not oh well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, that's perfectly acceptable! 

Let us know if you'd like to purchase just the top part :beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I can tell they are fresh off the welding table by the spatter left on em


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

do i need these with the bombers andrew?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No sir, this is for use with the Slam Specialties or Air House 2 rear bag setup :beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> No sir, this is for use with the Slam Specialties or Air House 2 rear bag setup :beer:


sweet, thanks:thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

If you are in TX this weeked stop by Dorbritz Designs for their Grand Opening!!

McKinney, TX 
Saturday Feb 25 @ 2pm

:beer:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you are in TX this weeked stop by Dorbritz Designs for their Grand Opening!!
> 
> McKinney, TX
> Saturday Feb 25 @ 2pm
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

They won't work on 2012 CCs will they?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm pretty sure these are still deep pocketed, CJ.


----------



## BOOSTED4LIFE (Oct 19, 2004)

Can I buy the lower part onky? Cause I already jave a regular cup set. And do you have short fittings?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BOOSTED4LIFE said:


> Can I buy the lower part onky? Cause I already jave a regular cup set. And do you have short fittings?


 You can definitely buy just the lower cup. 

We do have short fittings, shoot me an email and I'll get you taken care of!


----------



## BOOSTED4LIFE (Oct 19, 2004)

Sent a few emails on some pricing and didnt get anything in response. Looking for the shorty cups. I have the smc 3/8 ptc lines. Are your fittings even shorter than that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BOOSTED4LIFE said:


> Sent a few emails on some pricing and didnt get anything in response. Looking for the shorty cups. I have the smc 3/8 ptc lines. Are your fittings even shorter than that?


Writing you a response right now. 

We can get you SMC fittings which are pretty short.


----------



## BOOSTED4LIFE (Oct 19, 2004)

Pm sent.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

nice product but a little powder coat would not hurt.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> would MKIV people be able to use these instead of cutting down the regular ones for the extra lows? I know someone will have that question.


 What I've seen lately with regards to mk5 rear air parts working smoothly on mk4's makes me think what you suggest would work well. From the picture, these shorty cups appear to be slightly taller than the IDF mk4 kit (and I know from personal experience, the short IDF parts fit with very little modification). 

I reckon if someone tried these out on their emkayfour, they'd be happy with the results.


----------

